# Warehouse Storage Mezzanine Accessibility



## DTBarch (Feb 28, 2014)

Unlike the California Building Code and Title III (not code), it appears as though the 2012 IBC has NO passenger elevator exemption for a warehouse storage mezzanine that is over 3,000sf

We will have a 5,000sf open storage mezzanine in a warehouse with an open stair and a freight elevator.  Why should I need to provide a passenger elevator?

Am I missing something, or is this as arbitrary as it seems?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2014)

What is the use and occupant load ?

I assume you have looked at 1104 exceptions?

If that doesn't work,  have you looked at making the freight elevator comply as the freight/passenger elevator?


----------



## DTBarch (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Mark.

It's a storage use in a warehouse, so I'm assuming a load factor of 500 resulting in an occupant load of 10.

1104 Exceptions only offer relief at a max area of 3,000sf.  None of the other exceptions apply.

From what I've learned through the research I've done, freight elevators in general can not serve to satisfy the accessible route requirement.  You CAN have a passenger elevator that doubles as a freight elevator, but not the other way around.  To me, this requirement does not benefit anyone.  It's clearly not a critical accessibility issue since the JD provides exemption.  Your home state has wisely seen the logic in that, but  icc appears to believe that it is critical to allow for a disabled person to access a storage mezzanine in a busy storage warehouse.  As such, I'm relegated to a code modification request to the building official which is frustrating.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2014)

New building? Just new mezz? What are you storing?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2014)

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines , in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1.	An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:

1.1.	Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;

1.2.	Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or

1.3.	Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).

2.	Levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.


----------



## DTBarch (Mar 1, 2014)

mtlogcabin I saw that exception language too, but Section 1107 and 1108 are specifically referencing dwelling space and a very specific list of special uses, none of which include storage.

I read it as levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 and 1108...   One might think you could also read it as two separate categories ie: Levels that do not contain accessible elements.  OR  Spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 BUT, the commentary specifically states _"Exception 2 is a direct reference to the specific items addressed in Sections 1107 and 1108.  It is not a general exception for Groups A, I, R, and S."_

Therefore, 1104 remains unfruitful...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2014)

Unreasonable hardship?


----------

